# 1.Panoramagruppe MZ/WI/Taunus



## Moorhuhn (30. Mai 2011)

Für Feierabendrunden oder auch Touren am Wochenende suche ich nette Bikerinnen, die keine Extremfahrerinnen sind, sondern gerne im Level 1 fahren.

Zeitansatz ca. 2 Stunden, am liebsten sonntags (Treffpunkt Taunus oder Rheingau nach Absprache) oder montags/donnerstags als Feierabendrunde. 

Natürlich dürfen sich auch männliche Biker melden, sofern sie denn tatsächlich ihr Rad im Zaum halten können  oder ebenfalls an einer "Panoramagruppe" interessiert sind ! 
Bis dann !


----------



## Mel_l_ (30. Mai 2011)

Hallo! Also an einer feierabendrunde unter der Woche würde ich mich anschließen! Bin ab morgen für sechs Monate in Wiesbaden und kenne dort garnichts... Also wenn du Zeit und Lust hast melde dich gerne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MissOldie (1. Juni 2011)

Level 1 klingt gut. Da bin ich gerne dabei. Sonntags ist für mich auch ein guter Zeitpunkt, zwar nicht jede Woche, aber immer mal wieder. Ich wohne im Taunus, komme aber auch gerne mal in den Rheingau gefahren.

Melde dich. Ich würde mich freuen

LG, Miss Oldie


----------



## MissQuax (1. Juni 2011)

MissOldie schrieb:


> Level 1 klingt gut. Da bin ich gerne dabei. Sonntags ist für mich auch ein guter Zeitpunkt, zwar nicht jede Woche, aber immer mal wieder. Ich wohne im Taunus, komme aber auch gerne mal in den Rheingau gefahren.
> 
> Melde dich. Ich würde mich freuen
> 
> LG, Miss Oldie



Da würde ich mich doch glatt auch mal anschließen! 

Vielleicht kann man bzw. frau ja einen Teil der Strecke gemeinsam fahren, ich wohne in der Wetterau, ganz nahe am Taunus.


----------



## MissOldie (2. Juni 2011)

@MissQuax
Bist du auch ab und zu im Wintersteingebiet unterwegs? Da könnte ich auch nach der Arbeit noch eine Runde drehen. Ich mache es bisher nur viel zu selten. Ich fahre meistens erst nach Hause und fahre meine Hausrunde.


----------



## Mel_l_ (3. Juni 2011)

Also ich bleibe dieses WE in Wiesbaden und hätte daher zeit und lust am Sonntag ne gemütliche runde zu drehen... jemand dabei?


----------



## missmarple (5. Juni 2011)

Mit Feierabendrunden schaut's bei mir leider eher schlecht aus, aber sonntags bin ich gerne mal dabei!  Klappt zeitlich allerdings erst wieder ab Ende Juni...


----------



## Lilly_71 (5. Juni 2011)

hallo mädels,

sonntags wäre ich auch gerne mal dabei....

fährt jemand von euch nächsten sonntag beim bikemarathon in orschel mit ??

viele grüsse aus der hessentagsstadt,
martina


----------



## MissOldie (5. Juni 2011)

Ich überlege noch. Am Samstag Abend bin ich auf einer Hessentagsveranstaltung. Mal schauen, wie lange das geht. Und dann mache ich es auch ein wenig vom Wetter abhängig. Ich entscheide mich also sehr kurzfristig. Aber Lust hätte ich schon 

Welche Entfernung peilst du denn an?

Viele Grüße von der anderen Taunusseite
MissOldie


----------



## murmel04 (5. Juni 2011)

oh man ich glaub ich werd neidisch

warum gibts bei mir sowas nicht


----------



## MissOldie (5. Juni 2011)

na ja, ob es soooo toll wird, weiß ich noch nicht. Es wird sicherlich eine Massenveranstaltung. So was mag ich eigentlich gar nicht. Aber ich habe die Hoffnung, mal ein paar neue Trails kenen zu lernen. Die kann ich dir dann ja bei unseren nächsten gemeinsamen Tour zeigen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## murmel04 (5. Juni 2011)

wie willst du den Marathon mitfahren

aber die neune Trail, ja gerne


----------



## MissOldie (5. Juni 2011)

Das ist keine Wettkampfveranstaltung. Es wird auch keine Zeit gemessen. Es geht lediglich darum, den Leuten die Gegend als Radregion zu zeigen. Es gibt 4 verschiedene Strecken, von 26km mit 550HM bis 68km mit 1700HM. Es sind also auf jeden Fall auch machbare Sachen dabei.


----------



## murmel04 (5. Juni 2011)

na dann bitte alles abspeichern, für die nächste Mädelsrunde

LG


----------



## MissOldie (5. Juni 2011)

Wird gemacht 
Aber , wenn das Wetter so wird wie heute, bin ich, glaube ich, eher ein Weichei.


----------



## Lilly_71 (5. Juni 2011)

ich fahre die 46 km runde, denke ich..kann man ja alles vor ort nach befindlichkeit entscheiden  .. bin auch schon angemeldet

viele trails sind allerdings nicht dabei. strecke ist die selbe wie letztes jahr... leider..
und massenveranstaltung ?? es hat sich auf der strecke gut verteilt, allerdings gibts dieses jahr vllt mehr anmeldungen im zuge des hessentages.. 

würde aber gerne mal mit euch fahren...kenne auch einige nette trails im vordertaunus  ..bin nämlich fast immer alleine unterwegs..


----------



## MissQuax (5. Juni 2011)

MissOldie schrieb:


> @MissQuax
> Bist du auch ab und zu im Wintersteingebiet unterwegs? Da könnte ich auch nach der Arbeit noch eine Runde drehen. Ich mache es bisher nur viel zu selten. Ich fahre meistens erst nach Hause und fahre meine Hausrunde.



Hallo MissOldie,

gelegentlich ja. Wenn ich für Touren Gesellschaft hätte (auch aus Sicherheitsaspekten), würde ich bestimmt öfter da fahren. Wir können uns gerne mal verabreden - würde mich freuen!

LG, MissQuax


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MissOldie (7. Juni 2011)

Lilly_71 schrieb:


> ich fahre die 46 km runde, denke ich..kann man ja alles vor ort nach befindlichkeit entscheiden  .. bin auch schon angemeldet
> 
> viele trails sind allerdings nicht dabei. strecke ist die selbe wie letztes jahr... leider..
> und massenveranstaltung ?? es hat sich auf der strecke gut verteilt, allerdings gibts dieses jahr vllt mehr anmeldungen im zuge des hessentages..
> ...



Diese Strecke werde ich vermutlich auch fahren. Bist du schon einmal die ganz große Runde gefahren? Ich weiß nicht, ob ich das schaffe, aber reizen würde es mich schon.

Wenn du die Strecke schon einmal gefahren bist und gar nicht so viele Trails dabei sind, lohnt es sich dann überhaupt oder kann man dann genauso gut auf eigene Faust den Taunus erkunden?

Klar können wir auch einmal zusammen fahren. ich bin auch meistens alleine unterwegs. Im Moment stecke ich allerdings noch voll im Stress. Ab der KW 26 sieht es bei mir dann ganz gut aus.

Liebe Grüße
MissOldie


----------



## Lilly_71 (12. Juni 2011)

hallo missoldie...

schade, dass ich deinen beitrag eben erst gelesen habe.... :-(

was bist du gefahren ??

ich hab mich tatsächlich mal an die grosse tour getraut und bin jetzt stolz wie oskar...! 
lief sogar ganz gut..hatte einen extremen toten punkt als es zürück richtung feldberg ging..aber dann lief es wieder..glaub nur, die nächsten tage kann ich nicht mehr sitzen.

fand die tour von der strecke ok. saukalt war es teilweise..und ein paar kleine trails waren sogar dabei..hatte ich wohl verdrängt..

frohe pfingsten..und vllt ergibt sich ja mal ne tour..
martina


----------



## MissOldie (12. Juni 2011)

Hi Lilly 71,

boah, wie schade, dass wir uns nicht getroffen haben, aber vielleicht bist du ja an mir vorbei gefahren. Ich habe mich auch an der großen Runde versucht und bin völlig platt. Ich bin die, die so langsam hoch gekrochen ist, mit weißer Hosa und gelb-schwarzem Trikot mit Kuh drauf. Zum Glück muss ich morgen nur im Auto sitzen (als Beifahrer).

Aber erst mal herzlichen Glückwunsch zur großen Runde.Ja, von der Strecke her war es wirklich schön. Aber der Berg nach der 2. Verpflegungsstation war richtig mies. Aber egal, wir haben es geschafft. 

Merken konnte ich mir von der Strecke allerdings nix. Ich wusste größtenteils gar nicht, wo wir waren. Schade, ein paar nette Trails waren doch dabei.

Klar können wir gerne mal zusammen eine Runde drehen. Ich fahre morgen allerdings nach Österreich und komme erst am Samstag Abend wieder. Ich melde mich dann mal, okay?

Ich werde jetzt noch packen und dann falle ich vermutlich tot ins Bett.

Liebe Grüße
MissOldie


----------



## Frau Rauscher (12. Juni 2011)

hey ihr Großrundler! Ich habe sie heute auch besiegt, die große Runde 
Dank der guten Verpflegung hab ich es ganz gut und flott durchgestanden, ich glaube ich bin heute meine persönliche Bestzeit gefahren


----------



## MissOldie (12. Juni 2011)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch, du Glückliche. Ich war offensichtlich zu langsam, denn bei der 2. Station gab es schon keine Brötchen mehr und bei der 3. waren auch die Bananen alle  Zum Glück hatte ich noch einen Riegel im Rucksack, sonst wäre es echt eng geworden.

Für mich war es absolute Premiere. Ich bin noch nie über 1.000HM gefahren und knapp 70km hatte ich bisher auch nur 1x mit dem Rennrad versucht. Kaputt, aber STOLZ!


----------



## Frau Rauscher (12. Juni 2011)




----------



## murmel04 (12. Juni 2011)

Glückwunsch an alle

Da war ich ja wieder mal so richtig faul und bin trotzdem kaputt

LG


----------



## MissOldie (12. Juni 2011)

Mein Mann hat mich gerade mit Melissengeist eingerieben und mir die Beine massiert. Boah, das habe ich noch nie gebraucht, aber es tat sooo gut. Mir graut es vor dem Muskelkater morgen.

So, genug gejammert. Jetzt packe ich meine Sachen. Morgen geht es beruflich nach Leogang. Hoffentlich bleibt ein bisschen Zeit, mal eine Runde zu biken.


----------



## Lilly_71 (16. Juni 2011)

hey missoldie,

cola und die leckeren schokobrötchen hatte ich auch nur an der ersten station 
damit langsam mal ne dimension kriegt...ich  hab gute 5,5 stunden gebraucht...   

daher hast du vllt eher mich überholt..hatte ein blaues trikot mit skelett an und nen blauen rucksack auf..

vllt finden wir uns ja auf den fotos wenn die online sind..

hoffentlich hast du ne tolle zeit in österreich und zeit zum biken gefunden!

den teil im vordertaunus würde ich wohl in grossen teilen wieder finden...hinten im weiltal war ich auch zum ersten mal..

guten start ins we!


----------



## Frau Rauscher (19. Juni 2011)

die Fotos sind jetzt online, herrliche Freakshow


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lady_Mud (20. Juni 2011)

Ich gratuliere allen Marathonna's für die Leistung.

Zurück zu den Level 1 Touren, da schließe ich mich auch gerne an. Wohne im vorderen Taunus, komme aber auch gerne nach Wiesbaden.
Allerdings eher am Wochenende, da ich meistens unter der Woche unterwegs bin.

Meldet Euch!


----------



## MissOldie (23. Juni 2011)

Ich habe jetzt 6 Wochen Ferien  und habe unter der Woche ab ca. 17.00 Uhr Zeit. Wochenende lässt sich auch einrichten. Was haltet ihr von nächstem Wochenende? Samstag oder Sonntag?

Viele Grüße
MissOldie


----------



## MissOldie (23. Juni 2011)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> die Fotos sind jetzt online, herrliche Freakshow


Ja, sind ein paar nette Bilder dabei. Mich habe ich leider nicht gefunden. Dabei habe ich 2 Fotografen gesehen. Vielleicht ist es aber auch besser so


----------



## Lilly_71 (24. Juni 2011)

ich wäre nächstes we dabei ..
wobei mir der sonntag lieber wäre als der samstag..also der 3. juli 

..hab mich auch nicht entdecken können..bestimmt war ich zu schnell für den fotografen..hahaha


----------



## Lady_Mud (6. Juli 2011)

Nächster Versuch.
Wie sieht es am kommenden Wochenende aus (also 9/10. Juli)?
Wer hat Lust eine Panorama Runde zu drehen?


----------



## Moorhuhn (17. Juli 2011)

Hi, da melde ich mich nach langer Zeit mal wieder zurück - von meiner Ausgangsanfrage. Schön, dass so viele Mädels Interesse haben, zusammen sonntags zu fahren.  Allerdings sieht mir das so gar nicht nach einer langsamen "Panorama-Gruppe" aus !! Oder habt Ihr das Rennen mit Picknick verbunden ?
Also, ich nenne meine Anfrage nun um in "Genussbikerinnen" und schlage als Termin Sonntag, den 31. Juli vor. Treffpunkt unterer Parkplatz am Kellerskopf, 12.00 Uhr. Vorschläge/Änderungen nehme ich gerne an, je nachdem, woher Ihr kommt oder was Ihr kennt. Als erste Tour würde ich erst einmal einen Zeitansatz von 2 Std. vorschlagen, km/Höhenprofil ergeben sich von alleine  Vielleicht klappt's ja! Bis dann


----------



## x.X-MITSCHI-X.x (17. Juli 2011)

Hi

Ich komme direkt aus Ffm und würde mich gerne mal bei ner Taunustour oder so anschließen ?! Ist derzetit was in Planung wie schauts aus?

Lg Mitschi


----------



## Moorhuhn (29. Juli 2011)

Hallo an alle,
wir (sind vermutlich zu dritt, aber mit noch 2 "langsamen Jungs" - die lesen das hier hoffentlich nie!!) wollen morgen um 13.30 Uhr ein Runde von ca. 2 Stunden durch den Taunus drehen. Hat jemand von Euch Lust mitzukommen?
Wir treffen uns am unteren Parkplatz des Kellerkopfes (Kellerskopfweg) nahe der Bundesstrasse hier: http://maps.google.de/maps?client=safari&rls=en&q=wiesbaden+kellerskopf&oe=UTF-8&redir_esc=&um=1&ie=UTF-8&hq=&hnear=0x47bdbb8a4f3d2595:0x4ead832545f715e8,Kellerskopf&gl=de&ei=i-syTt63D4bbsgblwZ3pBg&sa=X&oi=geocode_result&ct=image&resnum=1&ved=0CBkQ8gEwAA
Wenn Ihr mitkommen wollt, gebt mir doch bitte noch hier im Forum Bescheid. Falls wir nicht fahren, wird das hier auch mitgeteilt.
Bis dann ! Bella


----------



## Nigges19 (30. August 2011)

Hi!
Ist hier noch was los?
Was ist denn eine Panoramatour? 

Schaut doch ma hier, hier gehts auch oft in Taunus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lilly_71 (31. August 2011)

WO ?!


----------



## Nigges19 (31. August 2011)

Ups, sorrrrrrrrrrrry!

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=521663&highlight=biker+mainz+gesucht&page=14

Da natürlich!


----------



## Moorhuhn (1. September 2011)

Was ist denn eine Panoramatour? 

Panoramatour ist am Anfang beschrieben und ungefähr das gleiche wie die "Micky Maus-Gruppe" bei Skifahrern . 
Also keine Raser abwärts, ladylikes Fahren


----------

